# Really Cute Site!



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey everyone! I was shopping around on the internet last night and I came across a site that has the cutest things for dogs!! It is a little pricey but the stuff is so unique and adorable the price is definelty worth it!! Here it is: http://trixieandpeanut.com . Everyone should check it out!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Dont waste all your money there!!







I have a surprise for everyone.. hint hint!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 11 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Dont waste all your money there!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oooohhhh!!!! What's the surprise?!?!?!


Newmom, that is a really cute site! I bought a harness and leash set for a gift from there before. I can't look at the site again! I've been spending to much $$ on the boys


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 11 2005, 06:26 AM
> *Dont waste all your money there!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Are we to look for a fantastic new website for us Malt Mom's and Dad's that you have developed????


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 11 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Dont waste all your money there!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What a tease!!!


----------



## karenbabi (Apr 3, 2005)

.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

awww kodie's mom, whats the surpise?? you cant tease us like that! p.s. i think you are from my area. do you have the south jersey maltese group thingy on the internet? thanks, Lori


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@May 11 2005, 02:44 PM
> *p.s. i think you are from my area.  do you have the south jersey maltese group thingy on the internet?  thanks, Lori
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61653*


[/QUOTE]
Have you looked on Meetup.com? Look for a group in your location. Do it before the 15th though. They are going to start charging then so a lot of groups are probably going to not use Meetup.com after that. But you can at least contact the organizer between now and then.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@May 11 2005, 02:44 PM
> *awww kodie's mom, whats the surpise?? you cant tease us like that!  p.s. i think you are from my area.  do you have the south jersey maltese group thingy on the internet?  thanks, Lori
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61653*


[/QUOTE]








yup... i started the south jersey meetup ... its here...South Jersey Maltese Meetup


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+May 11 2005, 02:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











yup... i started the south jersey meetup ... its here...South Jersey Maltese Meetup








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61655
[/B][/QUOTE]
Are you going to pay the monthly fee?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 11 2005, 02:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Are you going to pay the monthly fee?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61656
[/B][/QUOTE]
i'm still debating... i did a lot of advertising the last 2 days to see if anyone joins by the end of the week.... if I get enough people.. i might.









Are a lot of people canceling?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+May 11 2005, 03:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm still debating... i did a lot of advertising the last 2 days to see if anyone joins by the end of the week.... if I get enough people.. i might.









Are a lot of people canceling?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61658
[/B][/QUOTE]
The group I organized decided to go out on our own. It has worked out great. I made up some signs and business cards. I set up an email account to use for the group and we are using Evite to send out the meeting information. It is just as good and free. If you PM me your email address I can email you the flyer and business cards I made up. You can use them as a template to make your own.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kodies mom, I am the other member in that group! i think there is only 2 of us, right? ~Lori


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@May 11 2005, 08:27 PM
> *Kodies mom, I am the other member in that group! i think there is only 2 of us, right?  ~Lori
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61715*


[/QUOTE]
yeah..








I tried advertising for it some more... I might start a meetup outside of that web site when they charge money like Lexi's mom stated. I'll let you know the new info when i get it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What I have done to spread the word about our group is to go to all the pet stores, groomers, vets, etc. in the area and either give the business cards to hand out or post a flyer. You can get a pack of blank business card that you put in your print at Walmart for less than $4. I printed contact information for the group on the front and on the back I put a sentence about checking out the forum on spoiledmaltes.com.









Oh, and keep some of the business cards with you so that if you see someone with a maltese you can just give them one. I keep some in my purse and car.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Good ideas! Thats what I will be doing for both my new store!!! hehe.. and South jersey maltese meetup! Thanks for the email!! I havent gotten to look at everything yet I've been soo busy but i will tonight!









more of a hint...
I found a really cute designer from over seas that I will have exclusively in my store!! I cant wait!! It's soo cute!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 12 2005, 12:58 PM
> *Good ideas!  Thats what I will be doing for both my new store!!!  hehe.. and South jersey maltese meetup!  Thanks for the email!!  I havent gotten to look at everything yet I've been soo busy but i will tonight!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







I've already got my wallet ready... I'm a sucker for dog stuff!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

KODIE!!! WE NEED MORE INFO NOW!!









will there be a special discount for usssss?!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 12 2005, 10:58 AM
> *Good ideas!  Thats what I will be doing for both my new store!!!  hehe.. and South jersey maltese meetup!  Thanks for the email!!  I havent gotten to look at everything yet I've been soo busy but i will tonight!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


How soon???


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani+May 12 2005, 08:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How soon???








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61981
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well... since everything is being imported... its taking me longer to get this up and running. I would say I need another month or so... but i will know more in about 2 weeks. I'm trying to take all your considerations into account. This forum is so helpful... specially because I dont have a girl dog... so I dont know what owners of a girl dog like.. haha... I'm NOT into DRESSES!!







Anyway.. any more suggestions would be GREAT! I'm trying to have all unique things...and i'm also going to use my business to educate pet owners!







I'm going to spread the word about rescues (I think you'll like that part Ladysmom)! 
I have learned that everything takes time... and this is taking A LOT of time and planning. I hope everyone likes it!









one more question.. I see some web sites have more "chic"(expensive.. like a cashmere sweater) clothes instead of just simple cute items (like a cute sweater that isnt over $100)... which do you purchase more? (I hope that made sense.. haha) 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+May 17 2005, 07:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Well... since everything is being imported... its taking me longer to get this up and running. I would say I need another month or so... but i will know more in about 2 weeks. I'm trying to take all your considerations into account. This forum is so helpful... specially because I dont have a girl dog... so I dont know what owners of a girl dog like.. haha... I'm NOT into DRESSES!!







Anyway.. any more suggestions would be GREAT! I'm trying to have all unique things...and i'm also going to use my business to educate pet owners!







I'm going to spread the word about rescues (I think you'll like that part Ladysmom)! 
I have learned that everything takes time... and this is taking A LOT of time and planning. I hope everyone likes it!









one more question.. I see some web sites have more "chic"(expensive.. like a cashmere sweater) clothes instead of just simple cute items (like a cute sweater that isnt over $100)... which do you purchase more? (I hope that made sense.. haha) 

Thanks everyone! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62808
[/B][/QUOTE]

Personally I won't spend over $30 on a piece of clothing for Lexi. I've seen some cute stuff for more but I just can't justify spending over $30.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Lexi's Mom... I agree! I think those sweater on some sites are expensive and now setting this business up I see the wholesale prices! Lets just say... I hate getting ripped off.







Then again is cashmere expensive to make?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I won't buy clothes over $40 just because the dogs are rough on clothes so they go through shirts fast. I won't buy cashmere for myself because it's too $$$ so I definitely won't buy it for the dogs. :lol: I am always willing to spend more on harnesses though because those take more abuse and they wear them ALL the time so they are a good investment. I love the little dresses for girl dogs, especially ones that are like "everyday" type wear and not super frilly or for special occasions. I also love seeing lots of different kinds of hair clips that are for everyday wear too. I like things they can use a lot and not just special times.







Oh and stuff that is holiday related is always good because I love to take pictures of them dressed for the season.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a suggestion....
I am always looking for coats that have the leash ring on them ( sort of the idea of the vets harness only on coats).
It is a pain to have to do the coat then get the harness on over that! I don't like to use a collar on Missy .
I have in the past had to just buy a ring and sew it on with rug thread ( so it is sturdy) but it doesn't look as nice as if already attached. I use this mostly for Missy's potty walks as it is so much more convenient on a blustery winter night to be able to just put the coat on and we're good to go.
I have seen adorable coats.. but few seem to have the leash ring attached.. and I wonder why? it would be so much easier on both dog and owner.
Terry ad Missy


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I really love the harness vest and dresses. I'm searching everywhere for those right now. The cute little simple dresses that you can just hook the leash onto the back is very convenient and cute!!! I love looking at everything on the dog boutique sites--I'm looking forward to yours!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy+May 17 2005, 10:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I saw those dresses on a few sites already... i forget which ones. I usually see those on sites were they hand make the items themselves. There are a few companies in the USA that have things like that but I am not dealing with those companies. I want to be unique and have products that no one else has. That is why i'm using overseas companies. I will however start to look for items like that as I look over a few more companies. I will keep you updated!









This is great.. i feel like the fairy godmother... trying to grant people wishes.. haha







Keep up the suggestions! I aim to please!


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

I live in NYC & you are RIGHT!! Trixie & Peanut is FANTASTIC!!! I bought Cha Cha like a million things. May be pricy, but I see MANY doggy boutiques and they are by far the BEST!!!!!!! This Newmom thing is CRAZY... It's for "human" babies.....








Jellybn1


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+May 11 2005, 03:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm still debating... i did a lot of advertising the last 2 days to see if anyone joins by the end of the week.... if I get enough people.. i might.









Are a lot of people canceling?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61658
[/B][/QUOTE]

I started a new group on Yahoo groups for Smithtown meetup group, this way we still are free! Just email your group and direct them to the new site!! Ihad 2 groups on meetup, I won't pay $18 (9 each) and then it goes up again in Dec. I think. I refuse to charge for Maltese Mommy and me. It is fun and free!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

kodie.. you should try to get some cute unique carriers since we're all always looking for those
















BOWS! put some different bows on there because its hard to find 'good' ones

ummm also you should have beds and toyboxes


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 18 2005, 09:34 PM
> *kodie.. you should try to get some cute unique carriers since we're all always looking for those
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
ohh yeah.. my beds are really cute! It's my favorite brand!! I cant wait to get their clothes!









what type of bows? show dog bows or just simple cute ones?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

cool!!

just day-to-day bows that any pooch can wear


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+May 12 2005, 07:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah..








I tried advertising for it some more... I might start a meetup outside of that web site when they charge money like Lexi's mom stated. I'll let you know the new info when i get it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61797
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would love to join...I am in hamilton NJ which is dead center of the state, so I can be south or north depending on mood... I just went to the site but I did not have a lot of time to dig around and join...is there a sign up sheet.

S


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme+May 19 2005, 11:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I would love to join...I am in hamilton NJ which is dead center of the state, so I can be south or north depending on mood... I just went to the site but I did not have a lot of time to dig around and join...is there a sign up sheet.

S
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63476
[/B][/QUOTE]
I am now running the meetup through evite like Lexi's mom. You need to sign up on this site.. Register and then email me your first and last name and your email address that you registered... and i'll add you to the group! The email is [email protected]


----------

